# DIY Air Filtration Unit Question



## duosonicdave (Oct 4, 2009)

So, I'm often a DIY type of guy when it comes to building things like shop cabinets, jigs, etc. I'm wanting to install a ceiling mounted air filtration unit in my small shop, but am contemplating building my own instead of buying the usual Jet, Powermatic, JDS, etc. offerings. Nothing wrong with those guys, I just kinda like to customize stuff and do it on the cheap if I can. I've got my design down and think I've got a good source for a squirrel cage fan/motor.

The question I'm curious about is this: do any of you know how/where to acquire the remote control components to install an integral switch like the commercial units have that allow you to change motor speeds, set a timer, etc. I'm sure most of the commercial companies get their controls from a similar source since they all pretty much look/function similarly.

I realize there are plenty of creative alternate work arounds: wall mounted timer switches, a rheostat for speed control, etc. I'd just like to keep it all contained in the unit itself if possible - so that it's pretty much just like the commercial units. I'm guessing there's some electrical supply place that would sell these I just don't know exactly where to start or even what to call it "officially."

Any thoughts/ideas would be most welcome! Thanks!!!


----------



## Tedstor (Mar 12, 2011)

I'm not sure about controlling speed, but on/off is cheap and easy. Google "xmas light remote controls". I have two from GE that cost ~$10 each and work great. They only handle 10 amps though- so proceed accordingly. Other models exist that will handle 13+ amps. 
Actually, Lowes has them for $5.

http://www.lowes.com/pd_357410-94755-56271LO_


----------



## coloradotrout (Nov 30, 2012)

Wow-ideas abound with that remote.

On the topic of filtration. I need to make one myself.

Decide on the filter medium. I save my old furnace filters-figure they would be great pre-filters and maybe even stacked, good enough for the main filter.

As for the fan-I got 3 from the scrap bin at the recycle center. Find an old furnace and take along a screwdriver-takes a few minutes. Or contact an hvac dealer-they likely scrap these. It seems the motors and fans are generally still good.

Build a box out of OSB, or whatever. Build it to fit the filter (or modified filter) so it just slips in.

I need to get the project done myself.. so let us know how it goes.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

You can add a remoye to most any ceiling fan. Controls lights & speed controls. It's a universal type thingy and available at HD or Lowes. I wonder if you could use it to do your filtration system?


----------

